# Sparkle GeForce 8800 GTX, 768MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe



## MadBaer (7. Juni 2009)

*hallo,

ich verkaufe hier für meinen Bruder eine 8800GTX mit Handbuch und Treiber CD, evtl. auch noch OVP. Die Karte hat bis zum Ausbau einwandfrei funktioniert und ist immer noch eine High End Karte, spiele wie Crysis laufen Super mit der. Bilder Kann ich machen, wenn ich was vergessen hab, dann fragt*  

Preis: 120,- inkl.

*Daten der Karte: Chiptakt: 575MHz, Speichertakt: 900MHz • Unified Shader/Pixel-Pipelines: 128@1350MHz, ROPs: 24, Speicherbus: 384-bit • maximaler Verbrauch: 155W • unterstützt HDCP* 

Mfg^^


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn dein Bruder die Karte wirklich verkaufen will muss er den Preis massiv senken.  :-o 
Für 25€ mehr bekommt man ja schon ne nagelneue GTX260 mit OVP, Zubehör, Rechnung und Garantie. Und die is viiiiiiiiiel schneller und hat mehr technische Raffinessen als die 8800GTX! 
(Benchmark: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...icle&image_id=841820&article_id=648317&page=1)

Hier siehst du es: http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-GeForce-GTX-...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Also nur als kleiner Tipp (da ich vor kurzem erst n paar Grafikkarten verkauft habe): Preis deutlich senken, dann findest du schnell nen Käufer.


----------



## noxious (7. Juni 2009)

War das zufällig diese 8800GTX:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3093&tid=7871824&mid=7886863#7886863

Wunderheilung?
Bitte erklären.


----------



## DonLennschi (7. Juni 2009)

Also für 60€ würde ich sie nehmen.


----------



## MadBaer (7. Juni 2009)

noxious am 07.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> War das zufällig diese 8800GTX:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3093&tid=7871824&mid=7886863#7886863
> 
> Wunderheilung?
> Bitte erklären.



die wahr nicht defekt, er hatte warscheinlich nur ein Treiberproblem oder so. Wir haben die Karte ausgebaut und ne andere getestet, haben dabei gleich die neuen Treiber mit rauf. Dannach haben wir seine 8800GTX wieder eingebaut und siehe da, sie läuft wieder. Das blöde wahr nur, das wir die neue schon bestellt hatten   Aber egal, er ist mit der neuen sowieso zufrieden


----------



## MadBaer (7. Juni 2009)

DonLennschi am 07.06.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für 60€ würde ich sie nehmen.



nein danke, die Karte hatte mal um die 400,- gekostet, da heb ich sie lieber auf. 100,- exkl.


----------



## TAPO (8. Juni 2009)

MadBaer am 07.06.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DonLennschi am 07.06.2009 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also wenn DonLennschi nicht schon 60€ geboten hätte hätte ich 50€ inkl. geboten, aber für 100 Ocken und dann noch exkl. wirst du die nie losbekommen und in deinem Schrank odwer wo auch immer warscheinlich verenden


----------



## MadBaer (9. Juni 2009)

TAPO am 08.06.2009 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MadBaer am 07.06.2009 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dan geht die zu ebay.


----------



## DonLennschi (10. Juni 2009)

dann stell davon doch mal den Link rein,dann kauf ich sie dir da für 60€ ab


----------



## Keule (20. August 2009)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bruder die Karte wirklich verkaufen will muss er den Preis massiv senken.  :-o
> Für 25€ mehr bekommt man ja schon ne nagelneue GTX260 mit OVP, Zubehör, Rechnung und Garantie. Und die is viiiiiiiiiel schneller und hat mehr technische Raffinessen als die 8800GTX!
> (Benchmark: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,648317/Geforce-GTX-260-im-PCGH-Benchmark-Test/Aktuelle-Tests-auf-PCGH/Test/&menu=browser&mode=article&image_id=841820&article_id=648317&page=1)
> 
> ...


   Hab ich nen Knick in der Optik? Da steht was von 145,90 und nicht 25 €! Hätte mich ja gerade mal stark gewundert, wenn manche Leute ihre Grafikkarten schon bei ebay verschenken würden! Den Preis gibt's wohl nur beim polnischen LKW-Abverkauf!
Brille? Fielmann!


----------

